# New kind of crazy...



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

So we were having dinner with friends the other day and started talking dogs. One of the friends got a Giant Schnauzer for his dad couple of years ago, and the dad is absolutely crazy about that dog. I mean, we are all crazy about our dogs, but this guy is the new kind of crazy. When he took Pasha (the Schnauzer) to get neutered, he paid $1500 to have *prosthetic testicles* installed, so the dog "feels more confident". Yep, apparently there is such a thing, and they are called *Neuticles*. 

http://www.neuticles.com/


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I just custom ordered 4 Sets for some who asked on Here ;D 

Thanks bro 

They know who they are giving is great  

Size extra small with pads was tough a tough nut and order to crack and even process :-X

the hard one :-[ was the girls snuggler and snaps :'(

they will be handed out

By Me Release the sites the dull ones ;D
were a hunten ;D


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah that is crazy! He got swindled by whoever suggested to him his dog would even notice his testes were gone!


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

When we were having our male fixed, I told my husband we should get some for Mac...after all, he was losing some things he paid *a lot* of attention to. The whole thing bothered me more than my husband (and Mac too actually). My husband said "only if bells were put in them so he would know where Mac was all the time". : Right...as much as this dog runs around and wags his whole body we would have been driven mad in about 5 minutes.


----------

